# Twilight Saga: Eclipse



## irishbunny (Jul 3, 2010)

I saw it today, and love it :biggrin: The films keep getting better and better. The special effects look great in this one too, especially compared to the first film.

Have you seen it?


----------



## Michaela (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw it yesterday. I wasn't impressed tbh.. but I didn't expect to be since I think the films have been terrible. I would say this was probably better than New Moon though. Actually.. I guess considering this book, and how like nothing even happens in it, they did quite well to make this film!  Clearly just setting the stage for Breaking Dawn though, same as the book.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2010)

Watching now.


----------



## EileenH (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw it; thought it was good, better than the second one. But I haven't read the books so I am not connected to it in any way other than the movie.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 4, 2010)

I just got into the films.. I made fun of the Twilight freaks.. then I accidentally caught the first movie on cable..

Really I was just too danged lazy to get up and find the remote..so I watched it.. LOVED IT..I immediately ran out at like 3 am.. (i dont remember if it was 3 am..but it was no sleep middle of the night..) and bought New Moon on DVD. and then watched it too.

I WAS HOOKED....

But I swore I wouldnt be one of "those" people like my friend Terry.. shirt.. purse..jewlery..

So as I sat in the theatre at 9 PM Tuesday night waiting for the movie to start at 12..which I had my ticket since like a month before..I eagerly awaited the movie..

Eager.. in my wolfpack shirt.. and wolfpack tattoo cuff bracelet.. with my sparkle volturi eyeshadow...

OMG I could not WAIT for that movie to end..I was like...auuuuuuuuuuuuugh...dragged on and on and on...slowwwwwwwwwwwwww

I was really dissapointed. But I have not read the books. I did enjoy southern Jasper...Yummy.

And I noticed Edward running with Bella is better now...in the first movie just his legs ran.. and his upper torso was still. Now he moves correctly.

And on a side note.. today..we passed a silver volvo s60 with blacked out windows.. I thought my kids were going to DIE when I started beating on the windows as we passed and screamed EDWARD.. BITE ME.. BITEEEEEEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


Best shirt evar- Team Edward..Unless Jacob is Shirtless..


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 4, 2010)

Ya how they run improves in every film  I don't know, I like each one more as they come out. Like Twilight, good. New Moon, great. Eclipse, Excellent  I liked Southern Jasper too  I didn't like Jasper all that much at all before. I really liked Dakota Fanning's character Jane, so unlike other characters she usually plays and she did it well. I have read the books and Eclipse the film turned out to be exactly how I thought it would be


----------



## MCatCar (Jul 5, 2010)

I think Eclipse is better than Twilight, but in a tie with New Moon! I loved New Moon because it had so much of the Wolf Pack~!


----------



## degrassi (Jul 6, 2010)

I"m going to go see it tomorrow. I"m not really a big fan of the books or movies but all my friends like it so I figured I'd better read/watch them too. Hopefully the movie is better then the book. I found Eclipse sooo boring to read.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 6, 2010)

TEAM JACOB FOR THE WIN!
Werewolves all the way!

There's gotta be a were-vampire love child coming along at some part of this series...  

I went to see it, dragged by Bf's daughter. She LOVED it. She's an Edward fan, I'm a Jacob's washboard abs fan. I think it models codependency, she thinks it's the most romantic thing EVER! 
Sure makes for interesting dinner convos


----------



## degrassi (Jul 6, 2010)

> I think it models codependency, she thinks it's the most romantic thing EVER!



Ha ha, I feel the same way. Its totally an unhealthy relationship. LOL


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 6, 2010)

i loved it, havent read any of the books. I love shirtless Jacob, yummy!!!!!!!!!!! But i love Edward more,lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 6, 2010)

I want a sticker I saw today... Team Shut the H*** Up....


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't like the whole team thing either. I'm neutral between the two anyway


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jul 13, 2010)

i LOVED it best yet


----------



## Yield (Jul 13, 2010)

I went and saw it with my friend Matticus (his name is Matthew but I call him Matticus, and he calls me Bailicus XD) and we spent the whole time arguing who was better, Jacob and the shapeshifters, or Edward and the vampires!

He was on the Vampire's side! I couldn't believe it! I adore taylor Lautner and his roll. But I would not want "Jacob" ending up with Bella. I HATE Bella. And I hate the actress that plays her ): She is sooopainfully awkward.I don't think Dakota Fanning does that well of a job at playing Jane either.. I imagined her a bit more adult-like. She does good, just not as well as I imagined.

As everyone else said, the movies do seem to get better and better. I'm so annoyed with obsessive Twilight fans though. It only even got popular cause the movies :I I read the books forever ago!

Did you know Stephanie Meyer has a ghost writer? Makes me angry.. but oh well. The only thing really keeping me watch the movies is the wolves. They're sooo awesome. 

I've had two dreams with Taylor Lautner and Robert Pattinson in it since I saw Eclipse.. LOL


----------

